# there has to be a better way . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Because of personal issues that have required massive amounts of my time lately, I haven't been anywhere near as vigilant as I should be in grooming the troops. I do try to brush everybody at night when we all get onto the bed, they to relax for the night, me to watch tv and/or work on the computer.

Miss Ruby T has been heavily going through her second coat blowing and is matted beyond belief to further complicate matters. Today was grooming day and I'm trying desperately to save her beautiful silky coat. She was on the grooming surface (my kitchen counter) for a *long* time. Better than I might have expected, she allowed me to get in there and get rid of some of the mats, but we still have a long way to go. Her grooming today took over 2 1/2 hours and was nowhere near finished, but we were both exhausted so I'll have to fill in the blanks tonight or as soon as possible.

This is what she looked like during the process and right after, even though she manages to mess up her eyes every time. I can't help wondering whether I should just give up the ghost and shave her down till we get past this stage. I just hate to lose her gorgeous red hair. The new growth is a very light peachy color. The same thing happened last winter, then the new spring growth was a darker red.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I vote no on shaving, but you will have to do what is right for you. She really is a darling. I love the red in the havanese.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you can do it Geri......I think you can. I think part of the trick is to brush everyday where you have been to avoid any new ones coming and to work on a couple bigger ones each day. I remember Kimberly's advice years ago.....corn starch and to cut from the body outward to help split them up. Even if you lose some cutting them (by this split method) it doesn't really show much. I have did this with Quincy. If I could.....I'd come over and help you.:tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm beginning to think I can do it too. Not sure yet but I put Ruby back up on the counter when the boys were out in the yard and worked on her a little more. I have destroyed part of her coat in this process, but hopefully I can salvage the rest. I must say, I'm in love with Quicker Slicker. It helped a lot with the dematting.

I'm not sure, was it on Talemaker's website that we found that grooming video? Watching her back them helped me to pull the mats apart, bit by bit, from the end. I still haven't done her nails, but I'll save that for tonight when she's really tired. Now just think, I have to go through this again tomorrow with at least one other, maybe both. I couldn't do any more than her today.

Julie, I wish you lived closer too, for the help you offered and so many other things.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents. Keep her exceptionally clean too. Finn is starting to blow, and it is so much easier to keep him combed out when he is clean - seems to create less mats. So, if you have a shampoo and conditioner combo that works well, my advice would be to bathe weekly. We have to bathe Finn often these days, because he is one that smells like a pee pot if we don't. I remember forum folks talking about their Havs smelling like pee in the past and wondered what the deal was as Augie NEVER stinks. Ho, ho, ho - did I find out what that was all about!!

Just wanted to add - you are so lucky that Ruby seems to tolerate the mat removal well. Finn is into DRAMA - BIG TIME! You'd think I was trying to amputate his leg! For thinking he is so tough and all the abuse he tries to inflict on Augie, he is sure a wuss when it comes to grooming!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

And I also meant to say - that Ruby is such a pretty color. I wouldn't want to cut it off either!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Grooming has to be part of your everyday routine. Part of life, everyday stuff. 

I found the easiest way to break up those mats is to take small sharp scissors and slice (pull) through the mat, not cut, then try getting the mat loose. 

Ruby is beautiful! I love the red! And, she is the perfect length for me! Blowing coats will try your patience and soul! 

Do what you feel you must do to maintain your sanity! We are here for you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Ruby's color!!! Whatever is comfortable for you and Ruby...she will still be the same sweet little girl. If it is too uncomfortable for her, don't put her through it..if you can de matt her comfortably, try. You will love her either way..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Because of personal issues that have required massive amounts of my time lately, I haven't been anywhere near as vigilant as I should be in grooming the troops. I do try to brush everybody at night when we all get onto the bed, they to relax for the night, me to watch tv and/or work on the computer.
> 
> Miss Ruby T has been heavily going through her second coat blowing and is matted beyond belief to further complicate matters. Today was grooming day and I'm trying desperately to save her beautiful silky coat. She was on the grooming surface (my kitchen counter) for a *long* time. Better than I might have expected, she allowed me to get in there and get rid of some of the mats, but we still have a long way to go. Her grooming today took over 2 1/2 hours and was nowhere near finished, but we were both exhausted so I'll have to fill in the blanks tonight or as soon as possible.
> 
> This is what she looked like during the process and right after, even though she manages to mess up her eyes every time. I can't help wondering whether I should just give up the ghost and shave her down till we get past this stage. I just hate to lose her gorgeous red hair. The new growth is a very light peachy color. The same thing happened last winter, then the new spring growth was a darker red.


 Hi Geri, Oh lord you have to go threw blowing coat twice! Holly cow I feel for you. My stress level at that time was high but I did have a lot of spare time so that helps. I only learned of my new treatment after Zoey was done blowing her coat and that was the nutrogena leave on cream . I found it at Walgreen's You add it after a bath and a dry coat. You can also use it to help get mats out . I am extremely happy with it. Zoey coat was a very hard transition. I got the same big piles of hair you are getting. I was spending over 10 hrs a week. I came so close to just buzzing it all off. I even made an appointment to get her cut. 
DO ALL HAVANESE BLOW THEIR COAT TWICE? ::doh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think most of them do, but the second time is NOTHING like as bad as the first!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know the feeling, Gucci's rump is matting so fast where her hair is blonde it is hard to keep up with, I swear, I am just going to let her grow cords back there and be done with it, lol

I agree on the corn starch, it really does help break the mats up, and I think if you just put aside even 30 min a day to work on the mats, and brush, she should be back to normal in no time. Ruby is beautiful, but she'd be just as beautiful if you decide on a puppy cut  So you can't go wrong either way.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I haven't seen her in such a long time and she is so cute. I wish I wasn't so busy this weekend or I would come help with the brushing (just to get my hands on her again).


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ruby is so pretty with that gorgeous coat but as much as we love it sometimes you have to save your sanity. If DH wasn't grooming our two I surely would have gotten McGee cut during his blowing coat. Even when DH was struggling I told him we could get him cut if it was too much for him to handle but kept saying No! He used tons of cornstarch and then we discovered that his TropiClean cologne could also be used as a detangler and found that to be even better. I don't know how you manage three!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't use corn starch. I'm allergic to corn products, but I do love the Quicker Slicker. I feel really guilty because I let it go for awhile when life got a bit too complicated. Once again I'm thinking I did my poor babies a disservice. They should be with people who would do so much more for them. However, on the plus side, Ms. Ruby does look very pretty and silky today . . . even if she does look much smaller without all that downy undergrowth.

Tomorrow night is Mr. Milo's turn. Yikes! Here we go again. I will be vigilant from now on though, making sure they get a thorough grooming every week to ten days.


----------

